# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Veshtrim kritik i romanit  ''I huaji ''- Albert Kamy.

## Biondina

*Veshtrim kritik i romanit*  _ ''I huaji ''- Albert Kamy_

*Nese munet dikush ta beje veshtrim kritik rreth kesaj vepre*

----------


## km92

Pyet ndonje Kritik letrar  :arushi:

----------


## Fittox

*''I huaji ''- Albert Kamy*

Ne romanin " i Huaji " shkrimtari francez Albert Kamy rrefen historine e nje njeriu i cili behet vrases. Ne pjesen e pare personazhi nje beqar i moshes se mesme pershkruan ditet e merzitshme derisa ndodhe nje vrasje. Ai vret nje arab. ne pjesen e dyte Merso(personazhi i romanit) rikujton kohen e kaluar ne burg procesin gjyqesor dhe denimin me vdekje.
Ky roman i shkrurter ndahet ne 3 vdekje. Fillon me vdekjen e neses se personazhit ne azilin e pleqve ne marengo.Ne mes te tekstit pason likuidimi i arabit dhe ne dund vdekja e mersos. ne fjalin e fundit para vdekjes Merso shpreh deshiren qe me rastin e eksekutimirt te tij te vin sa me shume shikues dhe ta percjellin kete spektakel makaber me brohoritje urryese. Albert Kamy portreton nje njeri me pak kontakte sociale qe jeton larg njerzeve dhe qe nuk i lejon njerzit ti afrohen. Ai mbetet i huaj ndaj vetvetes dhe ndaj te tjereve.
Merso eshte nje hero i absurdit. Ai nuk ndjehet i detyruar ndaj ndonje fuqie ketafizike apo zoti. Ekzistenca njerzore atij i duket e pakuptimt. Strukturat me te cilat njerzit i japin kuptim jetes se tyre ne perditeshmeri ai i konsideron konstrukcione arbitrare njerzore.
Rrjedhimisht para gjyqit ai mund te thote se nuk e di qeshte mekati ai pranon krimin por jo edhe fajin. Nje roman mbi banalitetin e jtes te nje Sizifi modern i cili me te gjithe pakuptimsine e jetes kurr nuk ka menduar qe nje dite do te ekzekutohet.

*Pak histori* 

Albert kamy u lind me 7 nentor 1913 ne Mondovi (Algjeri) ku studioi letersin dhe filozofin. Per shkak te semundjes nga tuberkulozinuk ndoqi karieren universitare por filloj te punoj si gazetar. Ne vitin 1941 botoj romanin " I Huaji " dhe vellimin me ese "Miti i Sizifit". Pas luftes se dyte botrore botoj shume vepra ku botoj edhe romanin  e famshem "Murtaja" . Ne vitin 1957 Albert Kamy u shperblye me qmimin nobel per letersi. Vdiq me 4janar 1960 ne nje aksident trafiku.


Shpresoj qe sa do pak do te ndihmojn.  Nese Jo kaq ishin mundesit e mia ..Te Pershendes

----------


## Diesel Industry

Nje nder librat e mij te preferuar! 
Nuk mund te shkruaj nje analize tani per arsye kohe, por po te sjell dicka ne italisht te mare nga Wikipedia (shpresoj se e kupton italishten) :

Lo straniero (titolo originale L’Étranger) è un romanzo dello scrittore e filosofo francese Albert Camus pubblicato nel 1942 per Gallimard.
Questo libro è conosciuto per le sue temtiche che molti critici considerano esistenzialiste, come* l'assuridità della vita e l'indifferenza del mondo*. Camus però non si considera esistenzialista.

L'opera, divisa in due parti, racconta della vita di un uomo di origine francese conosciuto come Meursault. La vicenda inizia con la morte della madre del protagonista. *Il carattere* di Meursault viene subito messo in mostra: *sembra non provare nessun tipo di emozione* per la madre, rifiuta di vederne le spoglie, beve caffè e fuma vicino alla bara. *Il punto di vista è in prima persona, direttamente nella mente di Meursault*. Nei giorni dopo il funerale, Meursault inizierà una relazione con una donna conosciuta in spiaggia di nome Marie. Per quanto sembri che Marie sia veramente innamorata di lui, da parte del protagonista c'è solo desiderio fisico.

Meursault si ritroverà a commettere un omicidio su una spiaggia, sparando una volta ad un arabo uccidendolo, e poi sparando altre quattro volte al corpo morto. La pistola gli era stata data da un suo amico Raymond Sintès nemico dell'arabo per una questione d'amore. Meursault verrà messo in prigione per il suo crimine. Durante il lungo processo verrà discusso, più che l'assassinio, il fatto che *Meursault sembri non provare alcun tipo di rimorso per quello che ha fatto*. Malgrado i tentativi dell'avvocato difensore, e vista anche la poca collaborazione di Meursault che non difende nemmeno se stesso, alla fine Meursault verrà condannato a morte. Meursault non tenta nemmeno di trovare il perdono attraverso dio, rifiutando le visite del prete. La storia finirà con Meursault che realizza quanto l'universo stesso sembri indifferente rispetto all'umanità.


*Disa shprehje dhe citime nga libri:*

- Persino da un banco di imputato è sempre interessante sentire parlare di sé.
- Tutte le persone normali, [...], hanno una volta o l'altra desiderato la morte di coloro che amano.
- Secondo lui la giustizia degli uomini non era nulla e la giustizia di Dio era tutto. Gli ho fatto notare che era la prima che mi aveva condannato.
- "No, non posso crederti. Sono sicuro che ti è avvenuto di desiderare un'altra vita". Gli ho risposto che naturalmente mi era avvenuto, ma ciò non aveva maggiore importanza che il desiderare di essere ricco, di nuotare molto veloce o di avere una bocca meglio fatta. Erano desideri dello stesso ordine. Ma lui mi ha interrotto e voleva sapere come vedevo quest'altra vita. Allora gli ho urlato:"Una vita in cui possa ricordarmi di questa"

----------


## Biondina

* Faleminderit  Fitim Shala edhe prej teje diesel industry por nuk e kuptoj italishten.*

----------


## Diesel Industry

Me vjen keq . Nqs gjej kohe, do perkethej ato qe kam shkruar me siper. Libri eshte shume i vecante ne llojin e tij.
Menyra si eshte shkruar, (ne veten e pare, fjali te shkurtra dhe te thata, absolutisht asnje figure letrare) ose mund te te pelqeje shume shume, ose te le krejt indiferent fare,per mendimin tim nuk ka rruge te mesme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Biondina

> Me vjen keq . Nqs gjej kohe, do perkethej ato qe kam shkruar me siper. Libri eshte shume i vecante ne llojin e tij.
> Menyra si eshte shkruar, (ne veten e pare, fjali te shkurtra dhe te thata, absolutisht asnje figure letrare) ose mund te te pelqeje shume shume, ose te le krejt indiferent fare,per mendimin tim nuk ka rruge te mesme


*Ok , flm per perkushtim.*

----------


## Diesel Industry

I huaji ieshte nje roman i shkrimtarit dhe filozofit Albert Camus i publikuar ne vitin 1942 . Ky liber njihet per tematikat qe shume kritike i cilesojne ekzistencialiste, si *absurditeti i jetes dhe indifirenca a botes*. Camus nuk e konsideronte veten ekzistencialist nga ana e tij.

Vepra, e ndare ne dy pjese, tregon per jeten e nje njeriu me origjine franceze te quajtur Merso (ferngjisht: Meursault).Historia nis me lajmin e vdekjes se se emes se protagonistit. Karakteri i Mersose del menjehere ne pah: *duket sikur nuk provon asnje lloj emocioni per te emen*, refuzon te shohe kufomen,pi kafe dhe tymos duhan prane arkivolit. Duket sikur e vetmje gje qe e shqeteson diten e varrimit eshte qe ben shume vape. (Figura simbolike e diellit eshte prezente vazhdimisht ne roman). Rrefimi i ngjarjes dhe pikeveshtrimi eshte ne veten e pare,drejtpersedrejt ne mendjen e Mersose.Qe diten e neserme pas funeralit, Mersoja fillon nje lidhje me nje vajze te quajtur Maria. Edhe pse duket qe Maria eshte e dashuruar me te,nga ana e protagonistit ska asnje ndjenje...vetem deshire fizike.

Ne nje moment, Mersoja gjendet duke kryer nje krim ne plazh.(perseritet figura e diellit ne kete moment). Shtie me arme mbi nje arab, nje here duke e vrare! Pastaj shtie dhe 4here te tjera kot mbi trupin e vdekur . Ai perfundon ne burg per krimin e bere.Gjate procesit diskutohet jo aq shume per vrasjen,sesa per faktin qe *Merso nuk shpreh asnje shenje pendese per ate qe ka bere* . Me gjithe tentativave te avokatit mbrojtes,duke pare dhe bashkepunimin e pakte te Mersose qe nuk don te mbroje as veten e tij, nuk i behet vone dhe thote disa here qe gjate procesit po merzitet.... Merso denohet me vdekje.
Ai nuk tenton as te gjeje shpetim permes Zotit, duke refuzuar vizitat e priftit ne burg. Historia mbaron me Mersone qe kupton se sa universi duket indiferent ne lidhje me njerezimin


*Disa shprehje dhe citime nga libri:*

- Ndonjehere edhe nga banka e te akuzuarit eshte interesante te degjosh te flitet per ty
- Te gjithe personat normale,...kane deshiruar te pakten nje here, vdekjen e njerezve qe duan
- Sipas tij, (priftit) drejtesia njerezore nuk eshte asgje ndersa drejtesia hyjnore eshte gjithcka.I bera te kuptoj qe mua ishte ajo e para qe me kishte denuar ama!
- " Jo nuk mund ta besoj.Jam i sigurt qe te ka ndodhur te deshirosh nje jete tjeter" Po, ju pergjigja me ka ndodhur,po kjo nuk kishte rendesi me te madhe se deshira per te qene i pasur , apo per te notuar me shpejt, apo per te pasur nje goje me te bukur. Ishin te gjitha deshira te se njejtes rendesie. Por ai me nderpreu duke dashur te dinte si e shikoja une kete jeten tjeter. Atehere i uleriva:
"Nje jete e cila do mund te me kujtoje kete te vjetren"

----------


## Dorontina

> *''I huaji ''- Albert Kamy*
> 
> Ne romanin " i Huaji " shkrimtari francez Albert Kamy rrefen historine e nje njeriu i cili behet vrases. Ne pjesen e pare personazhi nje beqar i moshes se mesme pershkruan ditet e merzitshme derisa ndodhe nje vrasje. Ai vret nje arab. ne pjesen e dyte Merso(personazhi i romanit) rikujton kohen e kaluar ne burg procesin gjyqesor dhe denimin me vdekje.
> Ky roman i shkrurter ndahet ne 3 vdekje. Fillon me vdekjen e neses se personazhit ne azilin e pleqve ne marengo.Ne mes te tekstit pason likuidimi i arabit dhe ne dund vdekja e mersos. ne fjalin e fundit para vdekjes Merso shpreh deshiren qe me rastin e eksekutimirt te tij te vin sa me shume shikues dhe ta percjellin kete spektakel makaber me brohoritje urryese. Albert Kamy portreton nje njeri me pak kontakte sociale qe jeton larg njerzeve dhe qe nuk i lejon njerzit ti afrohen. Ai mbetet i huaj ndaj vetvetes dhe ndaj te tjereve.
> Merso eshte nje hero i absurdit. Ai nuk ndjehet i detyruar ndaj ndonje fuqie ketafizike apo zoti. Ekzistenca njerzore atij i duket e pakuptimt. Strukturat me te cilat njerzit i japin kuptim jetes se tyre ne perditeshmeri ai i konsideron konstrukcione arbitrare njerzore.
> Rrjedhimisht para gjyqit ai mund te thote se nuk e di qeshte mekati ai pranon krimin por jo edhe fajin. Nje roman mbi banalitetin e jtes te nje Sizifi modern i cili me te gjithe pakuptimsine e jetes kurr nuk ka menduar qe nje dite do te ekzekutohet.
> 
> *Pak histori* 
> 
> ...


*spjegim shum i bukur* ...
dhe flm per biografin e tij 
aty e di kush na qenka albert camy.....
dhe qka kan mendu e vepru ne nji kohê per algjerianet...sot asht ndryshe...

----------


## Biondina

*Edhe nje her te falemnderoj shume diesel per kohen tende.  , vertet me ke ndihmuar.*

----------


## Diesel Industry

Te lutem...per mua ishte kenaqesi.
Kalo mire

----------


## Engjerlina

Faliminderit per kete postim sepse edhe mua me ndimoi :ngerdheshje:

----------

